# Stunning Old School Colnago Eye Candy



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Doesn't get much better than this!


1972 Colnago Super Light Blue

http://www.raydobbins.com/pantografata/pantografata.htm

1972 Colnago Super Dark Blue
http://raydobbins.com/supernew/index.html

1979 Colnago Mexico Oro Saronni

http://www.raydobbins.com/mexicooro/

1980 Colnago Super Chrome

http://www.raydobbins.com/colnagochrome/index

1987 Colnago EssaMexico

http://www.raydobbins.com/colnago_essa/index

1992 Colnago Master (curved fork) C-Record w/ Delta

http://www.raydobbins.com/master/index

1988 Colnago Dual (components are early 1990s 8-Speed ErgoPower)
http://www.raydobbins.com/duall/

1983 Colnago Oval CX w/ Super Record

http://www.raydobbins.com/ovalcx/index.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

Very nice, tough to pick, I like the super chrome, and the master with deltas because I have always wanted a set.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That Super Dark Blue is just gorgeous...


----------

